# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  اشکال در برنامه نوشته شده با SQLite

## m.sabeghi

با سلام من برنامه ای جهت نمایش اطلاعات بانک SQLite در تالار دیدم و کدهاش رو منتقل کردم به دلفی در حالت ویندوز درست کار میکنه اما وقتی روی تبلت اجرا می کنم بدون هیچگونه پیامی خارج میشه
لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

  AppPath := '/sdcard/Tel/';
  if FileExists(AppPath + 'Table.db3') then
  begin
    FDConnection1.DriverName := 'SQLite';
    FDConnection1.ConnectionDefName := 'SQLite_Demo';
    FDConnection1.Params.Database := AppPath + 'Table.db3';
    try
      FDConnection1.Connected := true;
      if FDConnection1.Connected then
      begin
        FDTable1.TableName := 'Hesab';
        FDTable1.Active := true;
      end;
    except
      ShowMessage('اتصال بانک برقرار نشد');
    end;
  end
  else
    ShowMessage('بانک اطلاعاتی پیدا نشد');

----------


## nice boy

یک کامپوننت FDPhysSQLiteDriverLink1 و FDGUIxWaitCursor1 روی فرمتون قرار بدید.

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

علاوه بر چیزی که دوستمون گفتند،بنابر تجربه هایی که داشتم،بهتره خط:
FDConnection1.ConnectionDefName := 'SQLite_Demo';
را از دستور فرمان تون بردارید.

در اولین سطرتون هم دستورات فوق را اضافه کنید.
FDConnection1.Connected:=False;
FDConnection1.Params.clear;

----------

